

Show HN: Videodropper, Send Youtube videos instantly to your Dropbox folder - samrat
http://videodropper.ep.io/

======
kunday
Cool Idea. Unable to get the app to work though - Error message( This session
has expired. Please return to the app to try again .) Just curious though,
does it by any chance violate the content laws(like dmca?)

~~~
samrat
Fixed. It should work now.

~~~
kunday
:D Server not responding. Sounds like a rough day :)

~~~
samrat
Sorry. But should work fine now.

